# But...I thought Australia banned and confiscated guns...two shootings in the news...



## 2aguy

The first one...

Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest

A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.

Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.

A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.

And then this...

Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting

THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.

The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg


you statistics on america are not wise but foolish


----------



## the207life

Isn't it funny how you can pinpoint those two. Try doing that in the United States. I'd take two over what we have in a heartbeat. Shit must be working.


----------



## Pilot1

More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.


----------



## the207life

Pilot1 said:


> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.


As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot1

the207life said:


> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.



So you believe that criminals will follow yet more gun control laws, and they won't further, and further restrict the law abiding at all?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yet Australia is so much safer than the USA.

Tough that, 2aguy: that will never change for you despite your dearest, cherished hope.


----------



## the207life

Pilot1 said:


> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that criminals will follow yet more gun control laws, and they won't further, and further restrict the law abiding at all?
Click to expand...

No I dont. But I also don't think their intention is to simply attack legal gun owners and that they truly believe it's a solution. You have to come up with a better argument than regurgitating that bullshit. You make it so easy for them to argue against us. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pismoe

the207life said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

-------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??


----------



## the207life

pismoe said:


> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
Click to expand...

I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me. 

If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.

I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others. 

So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx

the207life said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nonsense! Gun control is for empowering the government and removing any ability the people have to resist them. Any one saying otherwise is either a fool or a liar. The main reason we have so much crime is that liberals practice "catch and release" with criminals. Everyday.


----------



## 2aguy

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet Australia is so much safer than the USA.
> 
> Tough that, 2aguy: that will never change for you despite your dearest, cherished hope.




It already is changing....they imported 3rd world immigrants who are now creating more violence.....

You guys think that crime stats will remain frozen in time...that social welfare states that break down the family, and the importing of violent 3rd world men will not change crime stats...

Now that is foolish, 

Australia today.......

Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

*The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

*These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*

*----*

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

*Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*

*-------------*

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

*Gun crime soars*
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
*Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


*And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*


----------



## 2aguy

the207life said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me.
> 
> If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.
> 
> I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others.
> 
> So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



You are a fool and a useful idiot.......  Germans felt the same way as did the French, right before the nazis took over....


----------



## 2aguy

the207life said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that criminals will follow yet more gun control laws, and they won't further, and further restrict the law abiding at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont. But I also don't think their intention is to simply attack legal gun owners and that they truly believe it's a solution. You have to come up with a better argument than regurgitating that bullshit. You make it so easy for them to argue against us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



The rank and file gun grabbers believe it because they haven't thought about the issue beyond the emotion.... the democrat party leadership wants to ban all gun ownership, and they will do it one step at a time.


----------



## pismoe

the207life said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me.
> 
> If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.
> 
> I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others.
> 
> So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   not wondering if you were a volunteer taxpayer paid retired soldier as you already announced that you were as if thats important .    Are you also a member of 'Giffords pro gun control group' that has your type in its membership .    Heck , Space Commander Scott Kelly is there and retired CIA big wig Mike Hayden is there and so is General Stan McCrystal plus other retired vets and all working to reduce Americans RIGHTS  207 .  --- check out 'Giffords Gun Control Group' to see all the lefty vets working to reduce Americans RIGHTS , i think that you'd fit right in  207 .


----------



## pismoe

the207life said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me.
> 
> If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.
> 
> I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others.
> 
> So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   [CHUCKLE]


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, Australia is still and always will be far safer than the USA when it comes to guns.


----------



## the207life

pismoe said:


> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me.
> 
> If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.
> 
> I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others.
> 
> So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   not wondering if you were a volunteer taxpayer paid retired soldier as you already announced that you were as if thats important .    Are you also a member of 'Giffords pro gun control group' that has your type in its membership .    Heck , Space Commander Scott Kelly is there and retired CIA big wig Mike Hayden is there and so is General Stan McCrystal plus other retired vets and all working to reduce Americans RIGHTS  207 .  --- check out 'Giffords Gun Control Group' to see all the lefty vets working to reduce Americans RIGHTS , i think that you'd fit right in  207 .
Click to expand...

Why would I want to take away the rights of Americans? I absolutely do not want my guns taken.. If that's your thing, stand up for what you believe my friend.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pismoe

I'M just not interested in your 'vet' description as if it means anything .   When ever someone describes themselves as a 'vet' in a general topic thread i figure that they are probably 'FOS'    207 .


----------



## Flash

the207life said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that criminals will follow yet more gun control laws, and they won't further, and further restrict the law abiding at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont. But I also don't think their intention is to simply attack legal gun owners and that they truly believe it's a solution. You have to come up with a better argument than regurgitating that bullshit. You make it so easy for them to argue against us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



If Liberals were really concerned about gun violence they would be going after the small minority demographics that illegally use  firearms for crimes and commit by far most of the gun crimes.  The inner city druggies, gang members, Illegals and thugs that commit the great majority of the crime.

However, that is not what they do.  The Liberals are hell bent on putting restrictions on people that don't use the firearms for crimes.

That begs the question of what is their real agenda.

It is obvious to me as a NRA member, veteran and an owner of many guns that their agenda is to gut the ability of the American people to have the right to keep and bear arms and to defend themselves and have the ability to hold the government accountable for oppression..


----------



## pismoe

the207life said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More gun control is about control of the law abiding populace, not a reduction in violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me.
> 
> If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.
> 
> I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others.
> 
> So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   not wondering if you were a volunteer taxpayer paid retired soldier as you already announced that you were as if thats important .    Are you also a member of 'Giffords pro gun control group' that has your type in its membership .    Heck , Space Commander Scott Kelly is there and retired CIA big wig Mike Hayden is there and so is General Stan McCrystal plus other retired vets and all working to reduce Americans RIGHTS  207 .  --- check out 'Giffords Gun Control Group' to see all the lefty vets working to reduce Americans RIGHTS , i think that you'd fit right in  207 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I want to take away the rights of Americans? I absolutely do not want my guns taken.. If that's your thing, stand up for what you believe my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   why are the Giffords gun control group thats full of retired volunteer soldiers [or vets    ] trying to take away or reduce American Gun RIGHTS  207 ??


----------



## the207life

pismoe said:


> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   another 'pro gun control VET' eh ??    I suppose that you are a member of the 'giffords gun control group' eh '207' ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own guns because I live in a remote section of the country as protection from wild life. I would gladly turn my guns over if they get regulated because I would rather go unarmed than watch a kid take a round to the face and have democrats pin it on me.
> 
> If you are asking if I am a gun owning veteran, you are correct. If you are asking if I am the guy who shows up to rallies in a baseball helmet and FLC, while never spending a second standing down range of a threat, than no. You are highly mistaken.
> 
> I know the threat of guns and would be willing to exchange my safety for the safety of others.
> 
> So why don't you eat your CNN bullshit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   not wondering if you were a volunteer taxpayer paid retired soldier as you already announced that you were as if thats important .    Are you also a member of 'Giffords pro gun control group' that has your type in its membership .    Heck , Space Commander Scott Kelly is there and retired CIA big wig Mike Hayden is there and so is General Stan McCrystal plus other retired vets and all working to reduce Americans RIGHTS  207 .  --- check out 'Giffords Gun Control Group' to see all the lefty vets working to reduce Americans RIGHTS , i think that you'd fit right in  207 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I want to take away the rights of Americans? I absolutely do not want my guns taken.. If that's your thing, stand up for what you believe my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   why are the Giffords gun control group thats full of retired volunteer soldiers [or vets    ] trying to take away or reduce American Gun RIGHTS  207 ??
Click to expand...

No idea. Have never dealt with them and refuse to. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg


I'm happy for you.


----------



## Crepitus

2aguy said:


> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg


O....M.....G.....!

2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?

How horrible!

You realise we have that here in about an hour right?

Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.


----------



## the207life

Flash said:


> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the207life said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a member of the NRA and vet with a handful of legal firearms... even I see through that weak statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that criminals will follow yet more gun control laws, and they won't further, and further restrict the law abiding at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont. But I also don't think their intention is to simply attack legal gun owners and that they truly believe it's a solution. You have to come up with a better argument than regurgitating that bullshit. You make it so easy for them to argue against us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Liberals were really concerned about gun violence they would be going after the small minority demographics that illegally use  firearms for crimes and commit by far most of the gun crimes.  The inner city druggies, gang members, Illegals and thugs that commit the great majority of the crime.
> 
> However, that is not what they do.  The Liberals are hell bent on putting restrictions on people that don't use the firearms for crimes.
> 
> That begs the question of what is their real agenda.
> 
> It is obvious to me as a NRA member, veteran and an owner of many guns that their agenda is to gut the ability of the American people to have the right to keep and bear arms and to defend themselves and have the ability to hold the government accountable for oppression..
Click to expand...

Agree to disagree. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....M.....G.....!
> 
> 2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?
> 
> How horrible!
> 
> You realise we have that here in about an hour right?
> 
> Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.
Click to expand...



How can you have any shooting with no guns?

Gun control don't stop gun crimes.  Just like the failure of background checks in the US.  They do nothing to keep anybody from committing a crime with a firearm.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Gun control programs do limit the number of shootings.


----------



## Crepitus

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....M.....G.....!
> 
> 2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?
> 
> How horrible!
> 
> You realise we have that here in about an hour right?
> 
> Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have any shooting with no guns?
> 
> Gun control don't stop gun crimes.  Just like the failure of background checks in the US.  They do nothing to keep anybody from committing a crime with a firearm.
Click to expand...

Slow down there Tex, we all know nothing is perfect.  They had two shootings in about two weeks.

How many shootings were there here in the last two weeks?

Well over 1,000.


They're at about 0.02% of our gun homicide rate.

I'd say their gun control measures are working pretty damn well.


----------



## 2aguy

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....M.....G.....!
> 
> 2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?
> 
> How horrible!
> 
> You realise we have that here in about an hour right?
> 
> Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.
Click to expand...



Gun crime is going up...... that means criminals have guns in a country that banned and confiscated them... but keep pretending that increasing gun crime isn't a problem...


----------



## 2aguy

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....M.....G.....!
> 
> 2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?
> 
> How horrible!
> 
> You realise we have that here in about an hour right?
> 
> Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have any shooting with no guns?
> 
> Gun control don't stop gun crimes.  Just like the failure of background checks in the US.  They do nothing to keep anybody from committing a crime with a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slow down there Tex, we all know nothing is perfect.  They had two shootings in about two weeks.
> 
> How many shootings were there here in the last two weeks?
> 
> Well over 1,000.
> 
> 
> They're at about 0.02% of our gun homicide rate.
> 
> I'd say their gun control measures are working pretty damn well.
Click to expand...



Gun crime is going up in Australia....Melbourne is now called the "City of the Gun."   Keep pretending that crime stays static......


----------



## pismoe

it should be evident by now after 30 - 50 years of incremental gun control in the USA that the gun controllers think differently than Real AMERICANS .    Nothing to argue with them although it might be fun and informative .   Anyway , lets just stand together and reject ALL gun control as we work for restoration of reduced Gun Rights .   -------------  just a statement and my way of looking at things !!


----------



## 2aguy

JakeStarkey said:


> Gun control programs do limit the number of shootings.




No, actually, they don't.....  considering our worst cities for gun murder have the strictest gun control laws.  And countries that banned and confiscated guns are seeing increased gun crime....


----------



## Crepitus

2aguy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....M.....G.....!
> 
> 2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?
> 
> How horrible!
> 
> You realise we have that here in about an hour right?
> 
> Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun crime is going up...... that means criminals have guns in a country that banned and confiscated them... but keep pretending that increasing gun crime isn't a problem...
Click to expand...

You just keep hoping and posting those one or two a week you can find.

A guys gotta have a hobby right?


----------



## Crepitus

2aguy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one...
> 
> Man shot dead in Sydney’s southwest
> 
> A MAN has died after being shot in Sydney’s west.
> 
> Police were called to a unit block on the corner of George and Lachlan streets in Warwick Farm at 5.20pm on Sunday.
> 
> A man was treated at the scene for a gunshot wound before being taken under a police escort to Liverpool Hospital, where he later died.
> 
> And then this...
> 
> Trio on the run after Gold Coast shooting
> 
> THREE men remain on the run after another man was found on the side of a Gold Coast road with a gunshot wound to his leg.
> 
> The 46-year-old man was discovered by police on the side of Helensvale Road in Helensvale on Thursday afternoon with a “significant” wound to his lower right leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O....M.....G.....!
> 
> 2 fatal shootings in less than 2 weeks?
> 
> How horrible!
> 
> You realise we have that here in about an hour right?
> 
> Your straw man is poorly constructed and lacks stability and cohesiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have any shooting with no guns?
> 
> Gun control don't stop gun crimes.  Just like the failure of background checks in the US.  They do nothing to keep anybody from committing a crime with a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slow down there Tex, we all know nothing is perfect.  They had two shootings in about two weeks.
> 
> How many shootings were there here in the last two weeks?
> 
> Well over 1,000.
> 
> 
> They're at about 0.02% of our gun homicide rate.
> 
> I'd say their gun control measures are working pretty damn well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun crime is going up in Australia....Melbourne is now called the "City of the Gun."   Keep pretending that crime stays static......
Click to expand...

Lol, by who?

Besides you I mean.


----------



## Pilot1

Flash said:


> If Liberals were really concerned about gun violence they would be going after the small minority demographics that illegally use  firearms for crimes and commit by far most of the gun crimes.  The inner city druggies, gang members, Illegals and thugs that commit the great majority of the crime.
> 
> However, that is not what they do.  The Liberals are hell bent on putting restrictions on people that don't use the firearms for crimes.
> 
> That begs the question of what is their real agenda.
> 
> It is obvious to me as a NRA member, veteran and an owner of many guns that their agenda is to gut the ability of the American people to have the right to keep and bear arms and to defend themselves and have the ability to hold the government accountable for oppression..



^^^^^^This.  All of it.


----------



## Flash

What i don't understand is why do these filthy ass anti gun nuts want to take an AR-15 away from a White rural Georgia man who has never committed a crime in his life when it is the Black inner city druggie that is committing most of the gun crimes in this country with cheap stolen handguns?

Doesn't make sense, does it?

It begs the issue of the real agenda of the Left.  An agenda to take away the ability of the American to oppose government tyranny.  It sure as hell ain't real gun safety.  If that was the case then they would join the NRA, the largest gun safety organization in the world.


----------



## pismoe

AR15 is an efficient and effective weapon that uses military issued and USA Military spec ammo that can be bought off the shelves at WalMart or gotten from active USA military surplus .  And the millions of AR15 clones throughout the USA are all pretty much interchangeable .    Parts and assemblies are easily swapped from AR to AR even by widdle girls and the AR is easily shot by all Americans and widdle girls and boys .  I think that what i just said is a nightmare for gun controllers   Flash .


----------



## pismoe

some people used to state that the USA has an ARMY of well equipped SNIPERS as gun controllers talked about Deer Hunters in the USA .    Well , the USA still has those Snipers with high powered rifles of different calibers .  I just figure that the addition of same military caliber AR15 owners is a welcome addition to the American ARMY of well equipped Deer Hunters  Flash .


----------

